
Microsoft says security patches slowing down PCs, servers - rbanffy
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-cyber-microchips-amd/microsoft-says-security-patches-slowing-down-pcs-servers-idUSKBN1EY17X?utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=5a5523f604d3014438a8c71d&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter
======
JdeBP
For the actual Microsoft doco rather than the news coverage, see:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16108356](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16108356)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16076660](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16076660)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16107555](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16107555)

------
itaris
> Meltdown and Spectre are two memory corruption flaws that could allow
> hackers to bypass operating systems and other security software to steal
> passwords or encryption keys on most types of computers, phones and cloud-
> based servers.

What a terrible explanation of Meltdown and Specter.

